# [SOLVED] Ugee 1910B Tablet Monitor: Dim Screen Issues



## jscrib (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi,

I just purchased a Ugee 1910B Tablet Monitor for drawing and I'm having some major issues. The screen appears dim and desaturated and adjusting the color and brightness settings on both the monitor and windows 8 do nothing. The monitor connects through a VGA cable and even when I unplug the first monitor it still appears dim so it doesn't seem like it's my PSU or my graphics card. The monitors menus also appear at full brightness and color, so I know the monitor is at least capable of producing those tones.

Here are a couple pictures of the monitor to the left of my original monitor for comparison with the menu on and off.




















Please help if you can, I was really looking forward to using this tablet


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Ugee 1910B Tablet Monitor: Dim Screen Issues*

Try peeling back a corner of the plastic screen-protection sheeting, then see if the screen appears normal underneath it. If it's still the same, return the screen under warranty, for repair or replacement.


----------



## jscrib (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: Ugee 1910B Tablet Monitor: Dim Screen Issues*

Definitely not the plastic, its just the desktop that stays dark, but the menus look fine.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Ugee 1910B Tablet Monitor: Dim Screen Issues*

What graphics card is in your computer? Have you tested with another VGA cable or another port on the card?

Are you using the graphics card's VGA port or a DVI-VGA adapter, or is the tablet connected directly to your other monitor?

From an Amazon customer review: "_Do plug your Tablet VGA into your PC and NOT your monitor like the manual says ! Set it up as a second monitor and you're on your merry way._"


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Ugee 1910B Tablet Monitor: Dim Screen Issues*

I would have said a back light issue, except the menu displays perfectly.
Try a DVI connected directly to the Graphics card on the computer, is their an input selection in the Tablets menu?
Edit: Have drivers been downloaded and installed?
UGEE Graphic Tablet


----------



## jscrib (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: Ugee 1910B Tablet Monitor: Dim Screen Issues*

Fixed it! I got a DVI cable and used that instead of the VGA and now it works perfectly. Definitely something wrong with the VGA connection or the cable and not the monitor. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted and thanks for posting back with the fix :thumb:


----------

